# Assisted yesterday- cannot get smell off my hands!



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I assisted yesterday and fluid got in my gloves- I cannot get the smell off my hands! I have used sap, dish soap and vinegar. Anybody have any ideas?..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I use my home made goat milk soap...works great..surprised the vinegar didnt work


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep goat milk soap will get it out asap.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

An odd trick that works for obnoxious odors is to wet your hands and run them around on your kitchen faucet. I don't know exactly how it works but it does.


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

crocee said:


> An odd trick that works for obnoxious odors is to wet your hands and run them around on your kitchen faucet. I don't know exactly how it works but it does.


i attest to this! anything stainless steel will do. rub your hands over a faucet, stainless steel counter-top or pot, and it will do the trick! works with onion/garlic/fishy smells, i know for sure.  i like using lemon oil or zest, too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, I learn something new everyday here, never woulda thunk of steel.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

I used some felds-naptha.. it's drying, but gets the smell off- use lotion after 
other stuff to try.. Lava soap, Quick Orange.. anything with pumice in it.


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I bleached my hands- that was pretty good. Next time out I helped the newest triplets nurse again so the smell was back. This time I tried the faucet- success! Thanks


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm sorry I had to laugh at this one here. I guess it's so commonplace for me to have at least 3 types of body fluids/solids on me at all times besides getting "fancied up" to go to town.

Urine
Blood
Amniotic fluid
Poop
Milk
Saliva

Gotta love em. One time a while back I went into work with a bucket of fried chicken, while milking cows all three of us dug right in, eating the chicken and milkin the cows. The fourth newest hired hand (weirdo) guy's face was a combination of shock, horror, and grossed out! LOL 

Animals don't bother me one bit.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I went with a friend to a drive way breeding on sun. The goat rode on my lap for the 1:30 min round trip because I guess the goat called shotgun before they pick me and my 3 yr old up ( hehe) and so when we put the doe in the back of the jeep she freaked out and kept coming over the seat,so anyway I just cuddled her, she's a ND and a runt at that,thank god,but when I got home I smelled like buck! First time seeing an intact buck oh my! So I changed my clothes and washed my hands,but my does who is only 5 months old was so mad at my hand she wouldn't stop sniffing putting her hair up and raising up at my hand :ROFL: I guess she's not ready yet  but something about those natural goat smells,they seem to have staying power!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Well smells are pheromones/hormones. That makes sense but I can totally picture a small doe turning into an "attack doe"! It happened to me too! Too cute! Lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I just can't wait to be rocking up to school every day smelling like goats when i finally get mine :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

YES, stainless steel. They sell silly pieces of stainless steel for 4 dollars around here. It's called like a "magic bar" or something.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

We bought one called "Wonder Bar". It's shaped like a small bar of soap, but it's made of stainless steel. Seems to work very well. It's also portable, so I can use it at the outside faucet and not stink up the house enroute to the kitchen.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The smell of 'kidding' really bothered me the first two years... it made me feel sorta queezy...
perhaps it was all the adrenaline that came along with the experience. this year it wasn't bad at all! I guess I've calmed down and gotten used to it!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my .....note to self , wear gloves ,lol


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I know what some of you are saying being covered in smells. With all that's going on I see my goats more than my kids. I never dreamed A few years ago I would be so up close and personal with goat poop, blood, slobber... Today I spent most of the day down in the straw applying moist hot towels to an udder while babies climbed all over me and sucked my cheeks and fingers. I smell like a million bucks . But wouldn't have it any other way! It's pretty bad when I kiss my human kids good night and they say, "you smell like a goat". By the way, the faucet worked on my hands.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

We use tooth paste and Listerine. Works great when working with the bucks. We go to the dollar store and buy a lot of it and use it just for that reason. Than on the clothes in the washing machine I throw in the downy ball with pine sol and get the smell out that way.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I haven't noticed much of a smell, even after going elbow deep assisting. Maybe my nose has gone bad?? Lol


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> I haven't noticed much of a smell, even after going elbow deep assisting. Maybe my nose has gone bad?? Lol


I'm right there with ya! I assisted with Peggy Sue and she had them right in the master bathroom and I never really noticed much of a smell. But then again I keep my pygmies in my house and except for Peg's bedroom people assure me there is no smell. My goats live on the furniture and hang out with the peoples and I assure you, the dog smells much stronger than the goat.

Maybe not all goats have strong odors?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Or maybe ones nose is more sensitive to odors...


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I really can't smell my goats unless I go into the stables. I always wonder if people can smell them on me whenever I go out in public. Lol


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> I really can't smell my goats unless I go into the stables. I always wonder if people can smell them on me whenever I go out in public. Lol


Iv always wondered that to.
My (very blunt) friends haven't told me anything but Maby thats because they all have animals to???


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I love baby goat, and milking smell. I don't mind the bucky smell, but I definitely don't like it on me. lol. I have never noticed a smell after assisting, but IMO baby goats have a sort of spicy smell to them.


----------

